# Dishwasher cord through cabinet



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I was just called on an inspection for the dishwasher cord passing through a cabinet to get to a receptacle, the layout is such that it is sink base, 12" base cabinet, the dishwasher. I was told because it passes through the cabinet it's illegal. Is this the correct call?


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

I've always passed the cord through the cabinet wall to the plug under the sink. If you're going through a cabinet before you get to the sink I can understand issues. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If the cord is part of a listed assembly with the dishwasher then the rules for cords don't apply. Using cord on it's own is a violation going through holes but not if it's part of the appliance.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I was just called on an inspection for the dishwasher cord passing through a cabinet to get to a receptacle, the layout is such that it is sink base, 12" base cabinet, the dishwasher. I was told because it passes through the cabinet it's illegal. Is this the correct call?


400.8 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the following:
(1) 
As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure
(2) 
Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings, suspended ceilings, dropped ceilings, or floors
(3) 
Where run through doorways, windows, or similar openings
(4) 
Where attached to building surfaces
Exception to (4): Flexible cord and cable shall be permitted to be attached to building surfaces in accordance with the provisions of 368.56(B)
(5) 
Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings or located above suspended or dropped ceilings
(6) 
Where installed in raceways, except as otherwise permitted in this Code
(7) 
Where subject to physical damage



422.16 Flexible Cords.
(A) General. Flexible cord shall be permitted (1) for the connection of appliances to facilitate their frequent interchange or to prevent the transmission of noise or vibration or (2) to facilitate the removal or disconnection of appliances that are fastened in place, where the fastening means and mechanical connections are specifically designed to permit ready removal for maintenance or repair and the appliance is intended or identified for flexible cord connection.
(B) Specific Appliances.
(1) Electrically Operated In-Sink Waste Disposers. Electrically operated in-sink waste disposers shall be permitted to be cord-and plug-connected with a flexible cord identified as suitable in the installation instructions of the appliance manufacturer where all of the following conditions are met:
(1) 
The flexible cord shall be terminated with a grounding-type attachment plug.
Exception:  A listed in-sink waste disposer distinctly marked to identify it as protected by a system of double insulation, or its equivalent, shall not be required to be terminated with a grounding-type attachment plug.
(2) 
The length of the cord shall not be less than 450 mm (18 in.) and not over 900 mm (36 in.).
(3) 
Receptacles shall be located to avoid physical damage to the flexible cord.
(4) 
The receptacle shall be accessible.
(2) Built-in Dishwashers and Trash Compactors. Built-in dishwashers and trash compactors shall be permitted to be cord-and-plug-connected with a flexible cord identified as suitable for the purpose in the installation instructions of the appliance manufacturer where all of the following conditions are met:
(1) 
The flexible cord shall be terminated with a grounding-type attachment plug.
Exception:  A listed dishwasher or trash compactor distinctly marked to identify it as protected by a system of double insulation, or its equivalent, shall not be required to be terminated with a grounding-type attachment plug.
(2) 
The length of the cord shall be 0.9 m to 1.2 m (3 ft to 4 ft) measured from the face of the attachment plug to the plane of the rear of the appliance.
(3) 
Receptacles shall be located to avoid physical damage to the flexible cord.
(4) 
The receptacle shall be located in the space occupied by the appliance or adjacent thereto.
(5) 
The receptacle shall be accessible.
(3) Wall-Mounted Ovens and Counter-Mounted Cooking Units. Wall-mounted ovens and counter-mounted cooking units complete with provisions for mounting and for making electrical connections shall be permitted to be permanently connected or, only for ease in servicing or for installation, cord-and-plug-connected.
A separable connector or a plug and receptacle combination in the supply line to an oven or cooking unit shall be approved for the temperature of the space in which it is located.
(4) Range Hoods. Range hoods shall be permitted to be cord-and-plug-connected with a flexible cord identified as suitable for use on range hoods in the installation instructions of the appliance manufacturer, where all of the following conditions are met:
(1) 
The flexible cord is terminated with a grounding-type attachment plug.
Exception:  A listed range hood distinctly marked to identify it as protected by a system of double insulation, or its equivalent, shall not be required to be terminated with a grounding-type attachment plug.
(2) 
The length of the cord is not less than 450 mm (18 in.) and not over 900 mm (36 in.).
(3) 
Receptacles are located to avoid physical damage to the flexible cord.
(4) 
The receptacle is accessible.
(5) 
The receptacle is supplied by an individual branch circuit.


----------



## 1.21gigawatts (Jun 22, 2013)

In 422.16. It states that the receptacle needs to be in the same space as the dishwasher or adjacent.


That was a pretty harsh call on his part for such a small cabinet.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> 400.8 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the following: (1)  As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure (2)  Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings, suspended ceilings, dropped ceilings, or floors (3)  Where run through doorways, windows, or similar openings (4)  Where attached to building surfaces Exception to (4): Flexible cord and cable shall be permitted to be attached to building surfaces in accordance with the provisions of 368.56(B) (5)  Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings or located above suspended or dropped ceilings (6)  Where installed in raceways, except as otherwise permitted in this Code (7)  Where subject to physical damage


I don't see anything here that applies. It's not attached to anything, not passing through walls or ceilings, not in raceway.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

1.21gigawatts said:


> In 422.16. It states that the receptacle needs to be in the same space as the dishwasher or adjacent. That was a pretty harsh call on his part for such a small cabinet.


Yeah, I got him to elaborate. That's what I'm getting called on. Total BS


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I don't see anything here that applies. It's not attached to anything, not passing through walls or ceilings, not in raceway.


I added 422.16 to my post, this done all the time and even though the inspector is right, I think it's a BS call.:no:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm not even clear how the NEC can dictate what happens beyond the receptacle.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Just a nitpicky call and I can go waste an hour hardwiring the stupid thing.


----------



## fowledup (Mar 27, 2011)

You might suggest 422.16 (5) as well; receptacle shall be accessible. A dishwasher attached to the cabinet does not allow a receptacle to be readily accessible. It's not a refrigerator, dryer, or range that can be slid or rolled out of the way without using tools. Once the appliance is attached to the cabinet, do the cabinet uprights not then become supports and a part of the appliance? So I guess you could say your passing the wire thru the side of the appliance. I know I'm reaching, and its probably not worth the fight but I can't stand it when they choose to be petty rather then practical, it has nothing to do with a safe, functional installation and serves know one except their ego.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I was just called on an inspection for the dishwasher cord passing through a cabinet to get to a receptacle, the layout is such that it is sink base, 12" base cabinet, the dishwasher. I was told because it passes through the cabinet it's illegal. Is this the correct call?


IMO, passing the cord thru the cabinet is compliant. Many dishwashers come with a cord and state that the outlet should be under the adjacent cabinet. It does not seem to violate 400.8

I will also say that this question was asked in Raleigh at our state meeting with 7 cmp members chairing and the answer was it was compliant


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

HARRY304E said:


> 400.8
> (3)
> Receptacles are located to avoid physical damage to the flexible cord.


Going through an additional cabinet, before reaching the plug under the sink, is the only thing that could make it non compliant. You don't know what they will put in that cabinet that could damage the cord. 

Though it is a harsh call on his part, that's the only thing I can see to understand his reasoning. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

The recep is in the sink base cab, with a 12" between the sink base and the dishwasher. Not directly adjacent which is his issue.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*ad·ja·cent*

_adjective_ \ə-ˈjā-sənt\ : close or near : sharing a border, wall, or point





*Full Definition of ADJACENT*

1
_a_ *:* not distant *:* nearby <the city and _adjacent_ suburbs> 




I'd show him the following and ask why if it's not worded the same, he's going to call it the same. 


422.16 (B) (2) (4) The receptacle shall be located in the space occupied
by the appliance or _adjacent thereto_.



230.91 Location. The service overcurrent device shall be
an integral part of the service disconnecting means or shall
be located_ immediately adjacent thereto_.


----------



## Tigerloose (Dec 5, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> The recep is in the sink base cab, with a 12" between the sink base and the dishwasher. Not directly adjacent which is his issue.


It is the space that contains the dishwasher that shall be adjacent to the space that contains the receptacle. These are two separate distinct spaces. It's happened millions of times.


----------



## Eceveritt (Feb 28, 2012)

Article 400 mostly applies to cords that we make up, not molded assemblies. Tell your AHJ to look somewhere else.


----------



## 6 shooter (Feb 4, 2008)

What city was that in?


----------



## firelient (Dec 15, 2010)

If not compliant then what about a MWave above a range where the outlet is in the cabinet above it


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

It's going into the cabinet, in the case of a microwave, through the bottom of the cabinet then plugging in. The OP had a situation where the cord went through a separate cabinet before reaching the cabinet space for the dishwasher outlet. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Is is acceptable to have a single pole switch above the counter as the means of disconnect, then hard wire the dishwasher, or put the plug behind the dishwasher and hard wire cord that dishwasher


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dont think most people would want a switch for thier dishwasher, especially over a kitchen counter. I would either cord and receptacle connect it or put a breaker lock in the panel.


----------

